# Question about bowel movement



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi!I was wondering whether bowel movement normalizes after HT in any way? Today I had my classic 5-times day (and it's only 5:45 pm). I just have these days when I can't get it all out. There is always something that stays behind (although I think that my bowel is empty for some time). Sorry to be so direct.Is this going to get better? I don't even know whether I am IBS-C or IBS-D anymore. I definitely never have diarrhea, but my bowel movements happen so often.I just hope that this will normalize, because in May I am supposed to travel overseas.Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, it will your just adjusting and part of that feeling of not being able to go is in sensations and that will get better.What day are you on now? It also important to remember it keeps working when your done, things still keep happening. You may still need to adjust something in your diet here that could be adding to this,eating patterns can be important and watching those specific trigger foods you may have, but overall central sympttoms will improve for you.Are you taking fiber right now?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, I forgot but do you take any meds or otc's?


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi, Eric!Thanks for replying.Unlike Anderson8297 who just posted a question about food, I haven't been able to identify ANY trigger foods for almost 5 years now.There are certain foods that trigger my symptoms sometimes: spinach, pancakes, onions. But, not always!Sometimes I eat the worst garbage in the world and I am great, sometimes I just wake up with horrible symptoms and even without eating anything remotely bad, I feel horrible: exhausted, pain, sometimes even headaches.People with IBS can ususally identify their trigger foods, but I have never been able to do so. It, again, just depends on a day for me. Usually when I wake up early in the morning and when I don't sleep well, I have problems with my gut. I stopped making sense of my IBS.I used to take fibre regularly, but I stopped. Again, it used to depend on a day how I felt. I didn't notice any significant difference, any constant improvement related to fibre.I used to take Dicetel but I stopped maybe 2 months ago. No, I am not on any medication for IBS.Eric, do you know of any other IBS-ers who cannot find their trigger foods and whose symptoms seem to come and go randomly?Thanks a lot!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Popeye, food is tough, but there is an underlying problem and thats IBS. So I am going to answer your last question first."Eric, do you know of any other IBS-ers who cannot find their trigger foods and whose symptoms seem to come and go randomly?"A huge percentage of the ones I know. However, you can help your IBS by addressing some dietary issues. Sometimes testing is needed.But there is a lot at play with foods and chemistry and intolerences and allergies. But there is also just basic food chemistry as triggers, how much you eat at a sitting, if your eating schedule is regular (your gut likes that and most peoples aren't or are rushed) how you feel when you eat, if you relax after eating, if you get enough nutrients, the weather patterns, and emotions over foods, even smells.One thing here though is when the gut expnads it releases chemical messengers and herein lies one problem off the bat in IBS as they know that those first chemicals are not regulating right. then more comes into play and on somedays they are and somedays their not, hormones play into this also. So this is all pretty complex stuff really.Try to eat healthy so you get the right foods and nutrients and if you notice certain foods repeatedly bug you drop them. Try not to eat foods really and look into some eating patterns you may have because of moods? Try to eat at regular times. try to cut portions in half as the amount of calories in a meal can effect the gut. As you can see this is a lot of work and trying to figure it out and stick to it.With that said I for the most part don't (not that some do and even need to)I eat pretty healthy and don't pay to much attension to foods really except that I stay a way from the main trigger foods that I dropped and have finnished myself experimenting with foods after thirty years.Adding the fiber slowly may help you a bit but go slow and build up and drink plenty of water which is a good idea anyway. This is a hit or miss somewhat though how it will effect you and how long it may take for your body to adjust.


----------



## akhilesh (Feb 19, 2002)

bump !


----------

